# This is what I've been working on the last week or so



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

As soon as I sold the redfisher I missed it as I absolutely loved that hull, but wanted something that could handle 3 anglers and a little rougher water for the inlets and a touch more ability to run offshore. 

I called Skip up at the Maverick factory as he's steered me right in the past on a few boats and told him what I was looking for. They had this Hewes Light Tackle 20 that they knew the owner and had taken in on trade and were in the process of going through it. It's an older boat than I'd normally look for ('95 hull and '96 motor) but coming from the factory, them knowing the history made me more comfortable with it. It's structurally sound, has incredibly low hours for it's age (262) and runs perfect. Hauls the beans with the 175 on it, I've seen a hair over 53 in the pretty limited time I've run it.  ;D

The LT20 hull is close to the redfisher but has more freeboard for a little more safety and rough water capability. More beam, more length and more weight make this thing pretty danged steady on the water compared to the little redfisher. 

It's got a pretty much brand-new 24v RT80 "Pro" series trolling motor on the bow, and a power-pole on the stern, which I'm still learning to use.  

The boat has all new canvas cushions on it right from the factory, and everything electrical was gone through as well. A new Bennett trim tab actuator was installed (although I will be replacing that system for a pair of Lencos soon). They were nice enough to clean the heads and put in new thermostats before I took delivery.  

The trailer is an '05 AL Float-On with all stainless hardware and looks as if it's just rolled off the showroom floor except for the ultra-hokie light setup the previous owner had on it; pipe-lights are my first project! The boat sat on a lift at the old owner's house so the trailer was unused and it looks it! 

The boat fishes awesome, just like the redfisher but naturally a TON more room. Two more insulated coolers/storage areas in the bow and the livewell is 3x the size of the one on the redfisher. Plumbed for the rear port side locker as a live/release well also same as the redfisher was. 

The storage area under the seat is so big I can literally get inside it. 










The engine cowl decals on the left side are faded, as is the paint on the cowl somewhat. I've found a company called colorite that sells the actual Yamaha urethane paint custom-mixed in spray cans and have that in the works. The decals are on backorder but are coming. With the cowl re-sprayed and re-decaled the boat will look really sharp. 

Needs a little TLC here and there but overall I've really, really happy with this ride.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice rig  looks like a great boat to catch the inlet snook in


----------



## JaredFacemyer (Jul 29, 2009)

That is a sweet boat, what size motor is that?


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

VERY nice Tom. Looks like a great find, enjoy!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Very nice. Never seen one before. I look forward to checking it out one of these days.


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

don't you have a Pathfinder as well?
and an LT and this?
DO you have the Capt ROn syndrom? ;D


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Jared, the motor is a 175 Pro-V yammy. 

Tate, yes I am right now the epitome of "boat broke" without a doubt. But I will say both the tunnel and this boat I don't think I could have passed on for what I got them for. Either the tunnel or the LT will be sold shortly as there is no way I can keep all of them. 

CaptRon is still my hero... 

-T


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

That is one sweet ride. Congrats!


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I have essentially the same hull with a 140 Evinrude in my back yard. I have been starting it for a while, but haven't fished in it since 2004. It is the senior citizen model from 1991 I think. It has proven itself off shore and is on the Float On Pioneer trailer with torsion suspension. (converted last year). The engine has about 1,900 hours on it and looks very faded (security move) ,but runs like new. I predict it will be just what you wanted.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

I think that is a great boat. My neighbor has one which he tows to Cape Cod every fall for striper fishing offshore.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

So far the boat gets two thumbs up. Have spent 2 trips about 20 minutes fishing each, plus two half-days on it and I'm really digging everything about it. 

Rides a lot more level than the redfisher did which honestly is nice. The sensation of speed is less as the boat's not dancing around in the water. This thing cruises at the same speed the redfisher ran at WOT which is pretty cool too. 

It's not a super-shallow skiff naturally and I think I've lost about 4-5" of access to shallow water vs the redfisher but that's really not too big of a deal around here. I think it's a fair trade for what it'll do over the smaller 16 red. 

I've also noticed the higher freeboard means there is a little more to catch the wind while fishing. Just something I've noticed but not a big deal. 

The larger, main livewell is a major plus to me, as I'm a live bait guy who likes to live-chum whenever the bait is around. I have not had the need to run the second well yet but I'm sure it will come in handy soon. 

Plus the boat's got mojo for sure. We've caught a bunch of fish out of this boat already, everything from snook (both common and fat) to jacks, bluefish, ladyfish, and some really nice snapper which volunteered to come home for dinner 

Kenny lost an unstoppable monster of a snook last night after a long fought battle. Would have easily been his biggest ever, but that's the way the cookie crumbles. 

My wife tells me she really likes it as well so hopefully she'll come out and fish with me more now!

Just in time for the waves of mullet to come down the coast.....

-T


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

those hewes 20's are awesome boats..... it is a more practical all around boat.... I have an 18 and i love it to death.... i get in pretty shallow waters (7-8 inches) when weights distributed right..... you should get pretty shallow as long as you distribute....... ( I have my batteries up front.... 4 of them.....).... enjoy the boat and I look forward to some catch pictures


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

looks tippy...


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

> Jared, the motor is a 175 Pro-V yammy.
> 
> Tate, yes I am right now the epitome of "boat broke" without a doubt. But I will say both the tunnel and this boat I don't think I could have passed on for what I got them for. Either the tunnel or the LT will be sold shortly as there is no way I can keep all of them.
> 
> ...


Can I call dibs on the tunnel?


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

a buddy of mine had a 91 20. was a beast of a boat, and we fished that boat a lot out of canaveral. caught many a 3tails and cobia running the buoys and 8a. never made me nervous when we hit the blue water, and made for a good platform fishing the docks. sadly it burned up in his yard because the trolling motor was left on in the cradle. what is even sadder...he hasnt bought a boat since. says it was like an old dog. when it was gone he didnt think he would ever have one as good.

i miss those days fishing the near shore on that boat.

congrats...take me fishin.


----------



## kershelbarfield (Aug 17, 2009)

I love the new boat. I swear i saw you driving next to me Thursday passing martin county high school was that you?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> I love the new boat. I swear i saw you driving next to me Thursday passing martin county high school was that you?


Ummmm....Yeah....but don't tell anyone! I was supposed to be working.....!

-T


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> a buddy of mine had a 91 20. was a beast of a boat, and we fished that boat a lot out of canaveral. caught many a 3tails and cobia running the buoys and 8a. never made me nervous when we hit the blue water, and made for a good platform fishing the docks. sadly it burned up in his yard because the trolling motor was left on in the cradle. what is even sadder...he hasnt bought a boat since. says it was like an old dog. when it was gone he didnt think he would ever have one as good.
> 
> i miss those days fishing the near shore on that boat.
> 
> congrats...take me fishin.


Glad to hear some good things about the hull. Haven't hit the bluewater with it yet but am anxious. 

I've got an open seat any time you feel like driving down. Mullet run is probably 2-3 weeks out MAX.

-T


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

So almost a year later I've finally gotten time to start going through this hull and rewiring it from stem to stern. 

Today I pulled out the old charger, three batteries (one from stern locker, two from under console) pulled out the engine start wires, old battery on/off switch, trolling motor wires and began cleaning up both areas. When you see a boat battery with a bunch of wires coming of it you know it's rigged, and this was no exception. Grounds were b-a-r-e-l-y hanging on. 

In short, it was time. 

I've had the odysseys sitting around since I sold the little 16 redfisher, so it's nice to give them a home. 

Here's what I started with under the console:









And here's the beauty of a rat's nest under the rear locker (keep in mind this is AFTER the bennet tab pump was removed and replaced with Lenco's. It was worse before!):









Console cleared out, new 6ga wire run for trolling motor, and new 2ga wire run to the rear for the outboard: 









A little test-fitting of the odysseys and Blue Sea Systems main on/off switch.  Man if the console was 1" wider I could fit the batteries 3 abreast and save a bunch of room!









I've got Bob down at Shallow Water Customs doing a new dash panel for me, and in the next week or so I'll be replacing all the switches with new lighted carlings, adding a Blue Sea Systems fuse block, a cabela's prosports 30bank charger, and a new Standard Horizon VHF. A bunch more updates, but will post pics as I go. 

She'll be ready for many more years of fun after that. 

Brett, I couldn't find any wing nuts that would work with the odysseys....  

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> Brett, I couldn't find any wing nuts that would work with the odysseys


That's alright Tom, because the biggest wing nut
is usually the one that holds the wheel!


----------

